# Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht



## CityCobra (21. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuche zur Zeit noch meinen Ilex Formgehölz zu retten der in unserem Vorgarten eventuell vertrocknet oder von der Sonne verbrannt wurde.
In ein paar Wochen wird sich dann zeigen ob der Rettungsversuch von Erfolg gekrönt ist oder die Hoffnung vergebens war...
Sollte der Ilex das Zeitliche segnen, muss spätestens zum nächsten Frühjahr Ersatz her.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung für welche Pflanze ich mich entscheiden soll. 
Fest steht nur, es soll etwas Repräsentatives sein, da die Pflanze das optische Highlight des Vorgartens sein soll.
Da ich nicht noch einen weiteren Ilex verlieren möchte, der noch dazu nicht gerade billig war, suche ich eine alternative Pflanze, die pflegeleichter und weniger anspruchsvoll ist, aber optisch von den anderen Pflanzen (Buchsbäume) heraus sticht.
Zur besseren Veranschaulichung hier mal zwei Bilder unseres Vorgartens:



 



Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe! 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## pema (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Hallo Marc,

was repräsentativ ist ...ist reine Geschmackssache. Was soll diese Pflanze denn repräsentieren? Und vor allen Dingen hast du vergessen zu schreiben, wie die Umweltbedingungen (Sonne, Wind, Erde) für die gewünschte Pflanze sind.

petra


----------



## CityCobra (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*



pema schrieb:


> Was soll diese Pflanze denn repräsentieren? Und vor allen Dingen hast du vergessen zu schreiben, wie die Umweltbedingungen (Sonne, Wind, Erde) für die gewünschte Pflanze sind.


Nun ja, sie sollte halt optisch zum Stil des Vorgartens passen, und ein optisches Highlight bilden als Ergänzung zu den bisherigen Pflanzen.
Der Standort ist bis zum Mittag/Nachmittag sonnig, Erde siehe Bilder.
Was wäre z.B. von einer langsam wachsenden _Araukarie_ oder einer _Zwergkiefer_ an dieser Stelle zu halten?


----------



## pema (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Hallo Marc,

Araucarien wachsen zwar langsam, werden aber dennoch sehr groß.Vor allen Dingen brauchen sie einigen Platz um sich herum, um sich gut entwickeln zu können. Dann hättest du die Zweige im Fenster hängen
Als Kiefer fiele mir die Mädchenkiefer ein, die vom Grün her einen Kontrast zu den Buchsbäumen bilden würde.
Muß es denn ein immergrünes Gewächs sein? Zu dem japanischen Stil, den ihr da habt, fände ich auch einen Pagodenhartriegel sehr schön. Ist vom Wuchs her sehr interessant, hat schöne Blätter und vor allen Dingen schöne Blüten.

petra


----------



## Ellen (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Ich würde da eine einjährige Blattpflanze reinsetzen, z.B. __ Rizinus, das sieht super aus bis zum ersten Frost und ist wirklich sehr auffällig!
Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto von meinen, hab einen roten und einen grünen, die wirklich schön sind, 

Ellen


----------



## Jan42 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

was würdet Ihr denn von einer __ Silberdistel halten ? Sie ist representativ , auffällig , selten und zu alledem blüht sie noch schön 

mfg Jan


----------



## Ellen (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*



Ellen schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto von meinen, hab einen roten und einen grünen, die wirklich schön sind,
> 
> Ellen



Garnicht so leicht, bei meinem Dschungelgarten die Pflanzen separat zu fotografieren, aber ich denk, man erkennt trotzdem, wie sie aussehen.



   

Der grüne hat jetzt fast 2 Meter geschafft und hat ja noch Zeit zum Wachzen bis der Frost kommt, 

Ellen


----------



## Stoer (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Was hältst Du davon.

Mußt Du sicherlich eingrenzen.

http://www.as-garten.de/Riesen-Schachtelhalm-im-Kunstoff-Topf-Suche--481d1d47959.html


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Also ich würde da einen schönen kleinbleibenden __ Rhododendron hinsetzen. Es gibt da viele neue und sehr auffällig blühende Pflanzen, mit so einem Auge drin, das sieht zur Blütezeit einfach toll aus. Und auch sonst ist ein Rh. immer ansehnlich, Sommer wie Winter, und ist sehr pflegeleicht. Ich knipse allerdings vorsichtig die verblühten Blüten ab, damit die Pflanze nicht unnötige Energie in die Samenbildung steckt, sondern in die neu zu entwickelnde Blüte (Vorsicht beim Ausbrechen der verblühten Blüten: da ist meist schon die neue Blüte erkennbar!).
Das ist bei kleinbleibenden Arten aber wirklich seeeehr wenig Aufwand. Dann düngen, den Boden rundum frei von Unkraut halten und gut isses.
Kannst ja mal hier gucken:

http://www.rhodoneumann.com/


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Hallo Marc,
Deine Frage ist wirklich berechtigt. So wie ich Deine Photos sehe, hast Du in Deinem Vorgarten Sommer- und Wintersonne.
Da benötigst Du ein recht frosthartes Gewächs, das auch starke Hitze und bzw. Trockenheit verträgt. Einjährige wie der o. g. __ Rizinus sind für letztere Bedingungen schlicht ungeeignet.
Araukarien stecken schon einiges weg, ebenso Wacholder, winterharte Zypressen und dergleichen. 
Auch mit laubabwerfenden Gehölzen kannst Du glücklich werden, wie es z. B. viele Schmetterlingsblüher sind (z. B. Akazie, __ Blasenstrauch).
Wichtig beim Kauf ist, dass Du die Art genau kennst, die nicht zu stark wuchert usw. usf., und zwar mit lateinischem Namen, und nicht anhand eines bunten Schildchens.
Such' also unter den Vorschlägen hier nach einer "Pflanzengruppe" (=Art/Gatung/Familie) erst mal aus, was Dir zusagt (in Blattform, -farbe und __ immergrün oder nicht), und dann schau' nach, welche Art zu Deinem Vorgarten passt. Wenn Du schrittweise nach den genannten Pflanzen hier im net "googelst" (oder "yahoost"), dann findest Du ausreichend Infos. Lass uns mal wissen, was es denn geworden ist .


----------



## Ellen (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Einjährige wie der o. g. __ Rizinus sind für letztere Bedingungen schlicht ungeeignet. .



Aha, warum denn das? Sonne verträgt er ausgezeichnet, muss aber wegen der großen Blätter natürlich Wasser bekommen. Im Winter geht er ja sowieso ein, muss also nicht frosthart sein.
Kostenpunkt im ersten Jahr, wenn man ihn selbst zieht vielleicht 1 Euro und in den Folgejahren gleich 0 Euro, wenn man Samen abnimmt.

Also warum ungeeignet? 

Ellen


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Repräsentative u. möglichst pflegeleichte Pflanze für den Vorgarten gesucht*

Hallo Ellen,
das ist recht einfach:
am Anfang ist die Pflanze klein, hat wenig Blätter (und Wurzeln!), und hat für das Wachstum nur das Wasser übrig, was nicht durch Sonneneinstrahlung verdunstet wird.
Mehrjährige Pflanzen haben ein ausgedehntes Wurzelwerk, und verfügen auch im Anfangsstadium des Austriebs über ausreichend "Nachschub". 
Du wirst also nicht umhin kommen, eine einjährige Pflanze in der Anwachsphase erst mal vor zuviel Licht, Regen und Temperaturdifferenzen schützen zu dürfen... , je nach Wetter.
Daher meine Empfehlungen... .


----------



## CityCobra (2. Juni 2012)

Update:
Hier aktuelle Bilder unseres Ilex
Ca. die Hälfte der Ballen sind immer noch kahl.
Meint Ihr der erholt sich noch, oder wird das nichts mehr?
An den noch vorhandenen grünen Ballen gibt es frische Triebe.


----------

